# OMG this is one LUCKY cat!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a good reason to keep your cats indoors! (And also to not leave your doors open! )

Cougar walks into house of Ucluelet man while chasing his cat | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The last sentence of the article has me scratching my head "WHY??".


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Because cougars who'll walk into someone's house are way too habituated to humans and are very, very dangerous.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Couldn't the cougar be relocated far from inhabited areas...?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I've tried arguing that point before, apparently, they can't be. Something about territories and such.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

We had a cougar come into a town near here... stole some pets, etc. They killed it, too.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

This is about bobcats, but the same applies to cougars. http://bigcatrescue.org/relocating-bobcats-and-cougars/
They can't be relocated. I hate seeing these beautiful big cats killed, but when they walk into houses and prey on pets and children, something has to be done. Of course the real issue is people moving into the cougars territories to begin with.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you guys for the info, I didn't know that.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd say that was one lucky guy too! And outside was another one!


----------

